# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  عظم الله أجركم في موت الضمير ..!؟

## عبدالإله الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
و الحمد لله و  :صلى الله عليه وسلم: 
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

مقال: عظم الله أجركم في موت الضمير ..!؟
منقول من موقع الباحة اليوم
*من هنا أبث لكم بأصدق وأحر التعازي في موت الضمير الإنساني فأحسن الله عزاءنا وأسأل الله أن يتغمدنا بواسع رحمته

ما علينا سوى أن نرفع أنظارنا إلي مساقط واقع المجتمع وما أرجوه أن لا نذهب بعيداً فدلائل موت الضمير حولنا ليست بعيده ..!

مات الضمير لكنة لم يغسل ولم يدفن مع الأموات ..؟!

مات الضمير وأنتشى الظالم فِرحاً مبسوطاً ..؟!

مات الضمير وأستسلم الضعيف وبكى كمداً وحسرة ..؟!

مات الضمير وحلت لعنته علي كل شيء حولنا ..؟!

ها أنا وأنت نشاهده بكل مكان وعلي صعيد الدول والمجتمعات وأغلب الدوائر الحكومية والمؤسسات ..؟!

حين يموت الضمير ينظر الرؤساء لأوطانهم كمزرعة خاصة والشعب قطيع من الغنم فيظلمون ويسفكون الدماء .

حين يموت الضمير يصبح المسؤولين وحوشا كاسرة أو دمى تحركها أيدي العابثين والمفسدين ..

حين يموت الضمير يصبح وجع المظلوم معزوفة شعرية يتغني ويستمتع بها قاضي قضى بالظلم ..

حين يموت الضمير تنتهك الأعراض وتسلب الأراضي وتُزيف الحقائق ويصبح الحلال حرام والحرام حلال ..

حين يموت الضمير يتناحر العلماء وتنعكس الرؤى والقناعات وتتخبط العقول وتضيع المفاهيم ..

كل ما حدث بعالمنا الإنساني من كوارث وأزمات ومحن وحروب ومجاعات ينبع من أصل واحد 

هو ازمة الضمير الانسانى ...؟!

وستستمر المأساة وستبقى تبعاتها طويلاً جروحاً غائرة في قلب الضمير ..

سطور محملة بالقهر والألم والحزن لفداحة الخسارة ( موت الضمير الإنساني ) 
فلا تمنعوني مشاطرتكم لي بالفاجعة ....

ألفته:  ر.الغامدي 
طالبة ماجستير الموهبة والابداع

ماذا يكون رد و تعليق علماء الأمة على هذا المقال الصغير. أكيد أن مثل هذا المقال و هذه الأفكار هي ورشة ماتعة لمن فتح الله عليهم من علم بكتاب الله و سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله وأصحابه و سلم. اسال الله أن ينفعنا بعلمكم.

وجزاكم الله خيرا.*

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

*عن أبي هريرة أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم قال :( إذا قال الرجل هلك الناس فهو أهلكهم ) رواه مسلم
*
شرح النووي على مسلم :
" *قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إذا قال الرجل : هلك الناس فهو أهلكهم )* *روي ( أهلكهم ) وعلى وجهين مشهورين : رفع الكاف وفتحها ، والرفع أشهر ، ويؤيده أنه جاء في رواية روينا**ها في حلية الأولياء في ترجمة سفيان الثوري**فهو من أهلكهم قال الحميدي* *في الجمع بين الصحيحين : الرفع أشهر ، ومعناها أشدهم هلاكا ، وأما رواية الفتح فمعناها هو جعلهم هالكين** ، لا أنهم هلكوا في الحقيقة . واتفق العلماء على أن هذا الذم إنما هو فيمن قاله على سبيل الإزراء على** الناس ، واحتقارهم ، وتفضيل نفسه عليهم ، وتقبيح أحوالهم ، لأنه لا يعلم سر الله في خلقه . قالوا : فأما** من قال ذلك تحزنا لما يرى في نفسه وفي الناس من النقص في أمر الدين فلا بأس عليه كما قال : لا أعرف من أمة** النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أنهم يصلون*  *جميعا . هكذا فسره الإمام مالك*  *، وتابعه الناس عليه . وقال : الخطابي* *:* *معناه لا يزال الرجل يعيب الناس ، ويذكر مساويهم ، ويقول : فسد الناس ، وهلكوا ، ونحو ذلك فإذا فعل ذلك فهو أهلكهم أي أسوأ حالا منهم بما يلحقه من الإثم في عيبهم ، والوقيعة فيهم ، وربما أداه ذلك إلى العجب بنفسه ، ورؤيته أنه خير منهم . والله أعلم."*

----------

